# 2011 WPBTCA Nationals



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few photos to go with Lisa report on from the WPBTCA Nationals

Leri Hanson and Cassie took 1st place over all in Open
Siren and I were a close second. I made some handling errors in protection and it cost me a lot of points. Leri had a well deserved win, it was close all weekend with a few dogs and she pulled it out in the end, Congrats!!

Lots of great competition and I took 7 dogs to compete and we had a blast and cleaned house!

Open Agility results
Tempest took 1st
Siren took 2nd
Vixen took 3rd

Obed results
in Open Siren took 3rd place
In Novice Trinity took 1st

Weight Pull
Monsoon took 1st place
Barca took 2nd place
Siren took 3rd place

Barca and Siren had never pulled before but both did fantastic!! There was lots of good competition but in the end my little dogs pulled it out!!

Conformation
Earl took 1st
Barca took 2nd
Monsoon took 3rd

Yes my little blue dog took 3rd place over about 10 plus dogs!! It was based on a score card system.

Protection Siren took 3rd place










Siren




































Barrca


















Varro


















Leri & Casey - Lisa & Siren









Casey


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh man Doug those are some bangin shots! Lisa you look great! I love your hair that length! This is the greatest pic EVA!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's some video of Siren. Listen to the crowd when Siren hits StevO's sleeve.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great pictures!! and my little girl did great in the bite work when I was not in her way! Thanks again


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics!!!!!! It was so nice to hang out with you guys for the day


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Wow.. superb  very nice shots too!! Some fine animals there


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

^ They were totally awesome to watch


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW , great pics, love that 2nd pic of siren flyin, and the but biting shots lol . Looked ike a lot of fun.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I bet! lucky girl  and those shoes>.... now Im gonna have to find em for my wife.. thanks


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome pictures! (The butt bites make me chuckle, good thing he has as suit on)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Great pictures/video, as always Lisa's dogs seem to be excelling and doing great.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Great pictures/video, as always Lisa's dogs seem to be excelling and doing great.


They really are amazing dogs. So awesome to be able to meet them all in person and Lisa too, she's such a rockstar :hug:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome pics!The video was great as well.Thanks for sharing these so the rest of us could see em


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome vid, loved how the helper did the full swing,really shows the strength of the dog


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Doug these pictures are FANTASTIC! Lisa your dog's look amazing I love these shots ... Siren looks so beautiful you can't even tell she just had a litter of pups. Doug Earl is a beautiful animal and he also looks amazing. You guys look like you had so much fun I am so sad I live so far from you all!!! Thank You for sharing and Congrats to Leri, Lisa, Doug and all the other winner's at this event.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome pictures!


----------

